# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2021



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2021 às 00:00)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2021 às 10:41)

Bom dia.

Bem vindos a fevereiro. Será fevereiro outro mês animado? Parece que sim.

O dia começou sem precipitação, tendo a mesma regressado agora pela manhã, fraca, sob a forma de aguaceiros. Ainda sem acumulação por casa; as EMA de Paços de Ferreira e de Luzim estão com acumulados de 0,3 mm e 0,2 mm respectivamente.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.

Ontem terminei o dia com uma acumulado de 43,9 mm.
O mês de janeiro apresentou um *acumulado total* de *320,0 mm* (com *factor de correção: 352,0 mm*). Um bom mês pluviométrico.
O *ano hidrológico* (desde 1 de outubro) segue com o *acumulado* de *953,0 mm*.

Foi também um mês interessante na fase inicial, com o frio instalado, com excelentes geadas, e sucessão de noites bem frias - à moda antiga! 

*Tactual: 12,1ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Fev 2021 às 15:57)

Boa tarde a todos,
A minha disponibilidade devido ao covid não é a maior, espero que se encontrem todos bem. 
Mês de Janeiro com chuva q.b e este inicio de Fevereiro para lá caminha.
Chuva "miuda" sem parar... 
Protejam-se.


----------



## qwerl (1 Fev 2021 às 17:07)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o novo mês começou como janeiro acabou  chuva fraca que se tornou persistente por volta das 14h 

Janeiro acabou com acumulados interessantes nas redondezas, 237.3mm na estação de Pedroso, 230,6mm em Canelas (praticamente tudo na segunda metade do mês).

Por agora *4.8mm* acumulados e *12,1ºC* atuais, tempo fechado com algum nevoeiro e chuva fraca.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2021 às 18:36)

Boa tarde 
Fevereiro começa com chuviscos e nevoeiro 
O mesmo do costume 
Acumulados de 3,8 mm
Temperatura atual de 13,1°C
97% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2021 às 20:32)

Boa noite, 

Fevereiro começa com chuva persistente, sigo com  13.3ºc, vento SW 19 Km/h, 97% HR e 7 mm acumulados, bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2021 às 22:59)

Boa noite,

O primeiro dia de fevereiro foi praticamente igual ao último de janeiro: chuva, nevoeiro, muita humidade e temperatura relativamente amena.
Posto isto, janeiro registou um acumulado de 203, 64 mm na estação aqui mais perto de mim, e hoje somam mais 7,11 mm. 
Quanto a temperaturas; 13,5 ºC de máxima e 12,2 ºC de mínima. Neste momento 13 ºC, sem chuva e sem nevoeiro. HR nos 92%.


----------



## ampa62 (2 Fev 2021 às 09:56)

Bom dia, 

Mais um dia em que começou a chover intensamente desde o inicio da manhã.

Máx de 11.7ºC e min. de 11.2ºC.

9.4 mm acumulados até ao momento


----------



## qwerl (2 Fev 2021 às 15:46)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui está-se a compor uma tarde de temporal  chove fraco há cerca de 1 hora tocada a vento com rajadas fortes, são visíveis as cortinas de chuva.

Acumulados *2.0mm* até ao momento e *12.5ºC* atuais.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2021 às 16:20)

Boa tarde,

Muito vento por aqui com rajadas fortes de SW ( 55/65 Km/h).

Chuva puxada a vento e a aumentar de intensidade, *2.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

12.6ºc actuais, vento SSW 37 Km/h, 95% HR.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Fev 2021 às 19:57)

Esta tarde tem sido bem chuvosa pelo Litoral Norte. Aqui está uma lista dos acumulados de estações da rede NETATMO na região, neste momento: 
- Loivo: 30,1 mm
- Bravães: 11,4 mm
- Esposende: 25,9 mm
- Braga: 27,2 mm
- Póvoa de Varzim: 19,1 mm
- Vila do Conde: 15,4 mm
- Ruivães: 64,8 mm
- Pinheiro: 12,6 mm
- Vizela: 16,6 mm
- Aboim: 27,1 mm
- Cabeceiras de Basto: 19,2 mm
- Nogueira: 10,0 mm
- Moreira: 8 mm
- Ramalde: 5,9 mm
- Rio Tinto: 6,5 mm
 

Do outro lado da fronteira, na Galiza, também tem chovido bastante. De salientar os quase 60 mm em Ourense, cidade onde vivem mais de 100.000 habitantes.


----------



## guimeixen (2 Fev 2021 às 20:28)

Boa noite,

Dia de chuva hoje que a partir do meio da tarde começou a intensificar-se. O acumulado vai em 40,1mm e pelo radar parece que deverá continuar a acumular. O vento também faz-se sentir com umas rajadas mais intensas de vez enquando.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Fev 2021 às 21:19)

Boas noites,

Temporal pelo Porto, apesar de ser mais vento que chuva, desde o anoitecer. 
13 mm acumulados e rajada máxima de 55 km/h. 13 ºC neste momento e HR de 97%.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Fev 2021 às 21:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> De salientar os quase 60 mm em Ourense, cidade onde vivem mais de 100.000 habitantes.


O espanto é pelos 60 mm ou por serem 60 mm numa cidade com mais de 100,000 habitantes?  Se fossem 60 mm numa aldeia já não te espantava?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Fev 2021 às 21:31)

João Pedro disse:


> O espanto é pelos 60 mm ou por serem 60 mm numa cidade com mais de 100,000 habitantes? Se fossem 60 mm numa aldeia já não te espantava?


Não é por isso, é porque se caíssem tais valores aqui na Margem Sul em tão poucas horas seria um caos. Só demonstra que, aí para o Norte, estão muito mais habituados a este tipo de precipitações que aqui no Sul.  

Por falar em Ourense, a estação da cidade segue com 74,3 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2021 às 21:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não é por isso, é porque se caíssem tais valores aqui na Margem Sul em tão poucas horas seria um caos. Só demonstra que, aí para o Norte, estão muito mais habituados a este tipo de precipitações que aqui no Sul.
> 
> Por falar em Ourense, a estação da cidade segue com 74,3 mm.


Pode ser um bocado isso de estarem habituados a acumulados elevados de precipitação, mas também depende do período em que se registam esses valores. Se esses 60mm caíssem em pouco tempo, dariam problemas independentemente de ser no Norte ou no Sul, mas como tem sido bem distribuída ao longo do dia não é grave. Os acumulados nas estações do litoral norte também têm sido bem distribuídos ao longo das horas.
O problema da margem sul não é certamente o número de habitantes, mas sim a falta de ordenamento tal como acontece noutras zonas principalmente urbanas. 

Na minha opinião, acho que esse acumulados são banais para um dia de fevereiro na zona.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2021 às 22:13)

Boas,

rajadas a rondar os 90km/h, máxima de 99km/h.
acumulados 9.1mm


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2021 às 22:27)

Chuva e mais chuva.
Começam os deslizamentos de terras.
E pelos vistos mais chuva a caminho nas próximas semanas tudo normalissimo portanto..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Fev 2021 às 22:52)

Boa noite a todos. 
Chove praticamente à 24h, de momento parou. 
Vento moderado de S/SO, rajadas 29.5kph.
Temperatura de 14.0ºC, humidade relativa de 93%
Acumulado do mês até as 22:50 45.7mm


----------



## qwerl (2 Fev 2021 às 23:58)

Boa noite,

Chuva forte há algum tempo, vento com rajadas muito fortes, fica a faltar o aviso amarelo de vento por parte do IPMA

Chove praticamente sem parar desde as 14h. Acumulado *27.7mm* em Pedroso


----------



## ampa62 (3 Fev 2021 às 00:09)

Boa noite, 

Um dia chuvoso com uma amplitude térmica diminuta: apenas 1.5ºC.

Em termos de chuva, 52.6 mm acumulados. Daqui até aos 434 mm em todo o mês de fevereiro de 2016 ainda falta muito.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2021 às 15:30)

Boa tarde,

a ficar escuro para SW e Oeste, pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão muito ao longe, alguém confirma? .

Sigo com 14.5ºc , vento moderado de SW e 86% HR, 0.8 mm acumulados até ao momento (ontem *18 mm *).


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Fev 2021 às 16:01)

Eco roxo de precipitação no radar, atenção nestas zonas risco de cheias repentinas e fenómeno extremo de vento.

Aveiro-Matosinhos 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2021 às 16:41)

Pelo radar vem molho 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2021 às 17:10)

Aguaceiro torrencial por aqui neste momento!


----------



## Gates (3 Fev 2021 às 17:53)

Snifa disse:


> Aguaceiro torrencial por aqui neste momento!



Aqui também, às 17h
Foram apenas 5 minutos mas caiu bem!!


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2021 às 21:18)

Boa noite.

Ontem lá tivemos mais um dia interessante, principalmente de meio da tarde para a frente.
Bons acumulados foram registados.
Por cá registei *43,9 mm* de *acumulado* no dia de ontem. Nada mau.

Hoje estamos em regime de aguaceiros, com uma fase de acalmia de manhã e de tarde, com algumas abertas, apenas com a vinda da noite a chuva recomeçou.
O *acumulado diário* segue nos *13,4 mm*.

O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, mais forte às primeiras horas da madrugada.

*Tactual: 10,3ºC
Hr: 94%
*​Nota: de novo a EMA de Paços de Ferreira sem dados. A EMA de Luzim-Penafiel leva um acumulado de 13,9 mm.


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2021 às 22:38)

Boa noite 
Manhã com abertas de sol
Tarde com alguns períodos de chuva 
Acumulados de 6,0 mm
Temperatura máxima de 16,1°C
Temperatura atual de 11,1°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Fev 2021 às 22:49)

Boa noite,

Dia com boas abertas, que souberam muito bem, e alguns aguaceiros de intensidades variadas.
Como já seria de esperar, o "penico" encheu menos hoje  4,29 mm.
Temperatura máxima hoje já altinha, 15,4 ºC. A mínima foi de 10,8 ºC. Na rua estão agora uns frescos 11 ºC.
HR nos 91%.


----------



## Gates (4 Fev 2021 às 05:08)

11 graus e neste momento uma carga de água valente!


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2021 às 07:39)

Bom dia, 

fortes chuvadas esta madrugada, o rain rate chegou aos 96.8 mm/h 

*23.8 mm* acumulados.

Está mais fresco com 10.5ºc, vento fraco de SSE e 93%HR.

Fevereiro segue com *45.0 mm* acumulados.

Aproxima-se bastante escuro de S/SSW.


----------



## ampa62 (4 Fev 2021 às 09:38)

Bom dia, 

Noite calma e mais fresca: 7.7ºC de mínima e 5.3 mm acumulados.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Fev 2021 às 10:28)

Bom dia,
Na tarde de ontem chuva moderada/forte com trovoada à mistura com granizo. 
De momento aguaceiros, a temperatura caiu.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2021 às 10:33)

Chove bem com gotas grossas. 

*24.2 mm* acumulados.

Continua fresco, 10.7ºc actuais.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Fev 2021 às 14:02)

Células em formação à horas nesta zona, muito potencial para chuva forte


----------



## João Pedro (4 Fev 2021 às 21:11)

Boas noites,

Como já reportado, muitas chuva pelo Porto durante a madrugada e manhã. Acordou-me pelo menos duas vezes.
Acumulado do dia de 23,9 mm. Fevereiro soma já 54,4 mm.
Temperaturas semelhantes a ontem: máxima de 15,4 ºC e mínima de 9,2 ºC. 
11,3 ºC e 87% de HR neste momento. Nada a caminho no radar. Lá para sul a conversa já é outra...


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2021 às 04:06)

A reflectividade do radar de Arouca:


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2021 às 15:42)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui o dia de ontem foi um "flop" comparado com outras zonas do nosso litoral.
Vou chorar...
Nada de especial. É bom ver que isto anda dinâmico. E continuará. 

Ontem o acumulado foi de 3,5 mm.
Hoje ainda não choveu, que eu visse, sigo sem precipitação acumulada. Está com "bom" aspecto para o interior, onde deverá chover bem. Onde é mais necessário.
O vento sopra fraco de NNE.

*Tactual: 10,3ºC
Hr: 84%*​


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2021 às 18:40)

Boa noite,
Por gondomar vai chovendo 
Acumulados de 0,5 mm
Temperatura atual de 10,5°C
93% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2021 às 23:28)

Boa noite.

Interessante a previsão para os próximos dias.
Até lá estamos em calmarias.
De momento céu parcialmente nublado a pouco nublado, vento fraco.
Pela madrugada e manhã tivemos chuva fraca\aguaceiros fracos.
A meio da manhã ainda dei uma corridinha, parte dela com chuviscos com origem em "virga". Um ou outro pálido arco-íris ia-se vento pela região.
O *acumulado* de hoje é de *1,2 mm*.
Está frio a esta hora.

*Tactual: 5,1ºC
Hr: 77%
*​*Continuação de excelente fim de semana.*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Fev 2021 às 15:46)

Boa tarde e bom domingo a todos. 
Eis que começa a chover 

Dia de ontem com abertas, sol a espreitar e vento moderado de N/NE, sensação térmica baixa. 

De manha com temperaturas na ordem dos 4.3ºC, nublado, começou a chover pouco depois da hora de almoço. 

Bom resto de fim de semana e protejam-se.


----------



## qwerl (7 Fev 2021 às 16:27)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui também já chove fraco há cerca de 1 hora, *1.0mm* acumulados para já, que vão aumentar bastante em breve

Vento fraco para já, dia fresco com *8.7ºC* neste momento


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2021 às 16:28)

Boa tarde 
Tarde fria 
Já chove
0,5 mm acumulados 
Temperatura atual de 9,6°C
95% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2021 às 16:41)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui também já chove com *1.8 mm* acumulados e vento a aumentar de intensidade.

O dia tem sido frio e sem sol, mínima de *3.6ºc* e máxima até ao momento de *10.2ºc* .

Agora sigo com 9.3ºc, vento SSW 19 Km/h e 94% HR.


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2021 às 16:47)

1,0 mm acumulados 
Chuva fraca 
Frio 
95% hr 
9,5°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2021 às 16:55)

Boa tarde.

JÁ CHOVE! JÁ CHOVE!!!
Era só isto...
E mais: o céu está encoberto, base de nuvens baixa, chuva fraca mas persistente, e vento fraco a moderado de S\SSO.
O *acumulado* está em estratosféricos *2,3 mm*. 

A noite foi bem fria, com "arrepiantes" *0,1ºC de Tmín*.

*Tactual: 8,5ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Fev 2021 às 19:37)

E como chove


----------



## Tmsf (7 Fev 2021 às 20:18)

Que rega que tivemos na última hora


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2021 às 20:42)

Boa carga de água 









Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (7 Fev 2021 às 21:01)

Boa noite,

Tem chovido bem agora para a noite. O acumulado vai em 20,1mm. O mês com 111,8mm ,


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2021 às 21:24)

Boas,

Por aqui também tem chovido bem, sigo com 19.4 mm acumulados.

12.3°c actuais que são a máxima do dia.


----------



## qwerl (7 Fev 2021 às 21:46)

Boa noite,

Grande carga de água que caiu há pouco, cerca de meia hora de chuva muito forte.
Acumulado *15.3mm* na estação mais próxima, mas acredito que por aqui seja um pouco mais fruto daquela carga de água, que pelo radar foi localizada

O tempo também se nota bem mais ameno agora, *12.1ºC* e chuva moderada neste momento.


----------



## jfo (7 Fev 2021 às 22:09)

Por aqui vão 14,7 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2021 às 22:26)

Chove bem, 21.2 mm acumulados


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2021 às 22:40)

16,8 mm acumulados 
11,8°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (7 Fev 2021 às 23:41)

Boa noite.
Mais um dia de chuva. 24 mm acumulados. Não consigo fazer nada no terreno com tudo encharcado. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2021 às 02:48)

Foi assim o dia de chuva no Norte hoje.
Aguaceiros fortes dispersos continuam esta madrugada:


----------



## supercell (8 Fev 2021 às 08:21)

Belo aguaceiro que passa há 30min com direito a algum granizo e trovoada!


----------



## guimeixen (8 Fev 2021 às 09:59)

Bom dia,

Chuva torrencial neste momento! 15mm hoje e a subir bem!


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2021 às 17:23)

Boa tarde,

chove bem por aqui neste momento, tempo muito fechado.

*10.8 mm* acumulados.

11.8ºc atuais, vento a aumentar de intensidade indicando a aproximação da nova frente


----------



## qwerl (8 Fev 2021 às 17:41)

Boa tarde 

Dia de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros, alguns fortes, acompanhados de algum vento. Por agora *10.4ºC* e *11.9mm* acumulados, que em breve deverão aumentar...Por agora tudo calmo, mas o tempo já está com ar de pré-temporal, está-se a compor uma noite de inverno à antiga 

Acumulado de ontem: *19.3mm*


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2021 às 18:06)

Boa tarde 
Chuva 
Acumulados de 5,5 mm
11,4°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2021 às 22:08)

Boa noite.

*Ontem* o dia terminou com um *acumulado* de *19,3 mm*.
Hoje tivemos aguaceiros, por vezes moderados (com aumento pontual da intensidade).
O *acumulado diário* segue nos *20,7 mm*.

Neste momento já temos a chuva a cair, fraca de momento, para uma noite que se espera com chuva abundante a meio-final da madrugada.
O vento vai soprando fraco de S, depois de ter soprando moderado com rajadas fortes ao final da manhã, na passagem de algumas células mais activas.

*Tactual: 8,0ºC (Tmín)
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## qwerl (8 Fev 2021 às 22:18)

Boa noite,
Por aqui também já chove de forma fraca há cerca de meia hora  O vento para já não dá sinal de aumento de intensidade.

Acumulados *13.2mm*


----------



## João Pedro (8 Fev 2021 às 23:24)

Boa noite,

Seguimento à distância 
Estação de referência com 14 mm acumulados. Fevereiro quase a chegar aos 100 mm (96,8) 
Muita chuva está ainda prevista cair nos próximos dias na Invicta...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Fev 2021 às 23:32)

Boa noite.
A espera do "dilúvio"
Mês com 98.2mm
T. Atual-11.6°C; HR- 88%


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2021 às 05:09)

Radar de Arouca, ontem e hoje até às 4h30:


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2021 às 07:18)

Boa noite, bom dia.

Vai chovendo. Bastante. Muito. 
Puxada a vento moderado com rajadas, por vezes fortes.

O *acumulado* de ontem ficou nos *24,2 mm*.
Hoje sigo com *40,0 mm*. Nada mau.
Neste *mês*, o *acumulado* vai nos *163,3 mm*.

*Tactual: 10,2ºC
Hr: 96%*


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2021 às 07:27)

Bom dia,

temporal pelo Porto, chove com muita intensidade e puxada a vento forte.

*27 mm *e a contar 

10.4ºc actuais.

Fevereiro já ultrapassaa os 100 mm com *109,8 mm* até ao momento


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2021 às 08:37)

*30.4 mm* continua a chover com gotas grossas 

Descida da temperatura, 8.8ºc actuais.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Fev 2021 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

Muita chuva durante a noite a atingir o pico às 7h à passagem da frente fria, altura em que a temperatura deu um tombo dos 11,0°C para os 8,9°C às 7h25. Agora estão 8,1°C e chove moderado. O acumulado vai 39,6mm na estação que costumo seguir mais perto de mim e vai com 184,6mm este mês. Braga CIM ia com 38,5mm às 8h e 195,4mm este mês.


Edit: Chuva forte agora e 40,1mm!


----------



## jonas (9 Fev 2021 às 09:45)

Bom dia,
Noite de chuva e vento, ouvia-se bem desde o interior de casa, uma noite de inverno.
Agora mais calmo.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Fev 2021 às 10:54)

Bom dia,
A espera do "dilúvio" que não apareceu, noite de chuva fraca/ moderada, o vento não veio com força.
Sigo o mês com 113.0mm.
T. atual de 13.5°C, Humidade relativa de 13.5, rajada de vento 8.6kph.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2021 às 11:18)

Bom dia 
Madrugada e manhã de muita chuva
Acumulados de 25,6 mm
Temperatura atual de 10,7°C
Mínima de 9,3°C
97% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2021 às 11:44)

Chuvada por aqui, fez o acumulado subir para os *33.6 mm*


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2021 às 12:13)

Grande chuvada
Acumulados de 32,4 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2021 às 12:17)

34,4 mm
Some e segue 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (9 Fev 2021 às 13:36)

Grande aguaceiro torrencial e com granizo! O acumulado saltou dos 41,2 para os 45,7mm! 
A temperatura deu um tombo enorme dos 12,0°C para os 8,8°C atuais! 
Só faltava um estouro mesmo aqui por cima 

Edit: 47mm!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2021 às 13:36)

Bela granizada por aqui!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Fev 2021 às 14:10)

Alguns trovões audíveis há pouco.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Fev 2021 às 14:27)

Vê-se clarões para norte e ouvem-se os trovões!


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2021 às 15:01)

Muito escuro para NW e pareceu-me ter ouvido um ronco ao longe.. 

*34 mm* acumulados, 13.2ºc .

Vento com rajadas fortes de Oeste.


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2021 às 15:05)

Confirmo, ouvi de novo, é trovoada a NW 

Escuridão a avançar também mais para Oeste.


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2021 às 15:18)

Ronca bem, mais um bastante prolongado  fortes rajadas de vento neste momento.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Fev 2021 às 15:21)

Grande chuvada! Temperatura a descer rápido e vai nos 50mm e a subir bem!


----------



## Cadito (9 Fev 2021 às 15:23)

Ena, ena já ouvi seis roncos por aqui!


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2021 às 15:27)

Relâmpagos também visíveis!


----------



## Tmsf (9 Fev 2021 às 15:31)

Já se ouve trovoada por aqui


----------



## Cadito (9 Fev 2021 às 15:35)

Saraivada e vento muito fortes. Muito escuro. Que dilúvio!!!


----------



## Tmsf (9 Fev 2021 às 15:41)

Cadito disse:


> Saraivada e vento muito fortes. Muito escuro. Que dilúvio!!!


A chegar aqui neste momento. Incrível


----------



## Tmsf (9 Fev 2021 às 15:44)

Quem estiver a ver o jogo Paços de Ferreira- Portimonense que se delicie na SportTv


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Fev 2021 às 15:46)

Por aqui a animação tá a passar a N/NW  _Shelf cloud_ e muitos trovões audíveis, não chove.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2021 às 15:48)

Tmsf disse:


> Quem estiver a ver o jogo Paços de Ferreira- Portimonense que se delicie na SportTv


Ia falar disso! O jogo teve mesmo que ser parado uns minutos por causa do granizo


----------



## Tmsf (9 Fev 2021 às 15:55)

N_Fig disse:


> Ia falar disso! O jogo teve mesmo que ser parado uns minutos por causa do granizo


Moro a 2kms do estádio e caíram autênticas pedras com uma intensidade incrível


----------



## Stinger (9 Fev 2021 às 16:03)

Para ja esta tudo a passar mais a norte de gondomar e só se notou vento forte

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2021 às 16:40)

Tmsf disse:


> Moro a 2kms do estádio e caíram autênticas pedras com uma intensidade incrível


Palavras sábias, mas...


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2021 às 18:36)

https://www.zerozero.pt/video.php?id=1078774
Imagens do dilúvio em Paços de Ferreira


----------



## jfo (9 Fev 2021 às 19:44)

Hoje foi um dia complicado, era praticamente quase impossível circular principalmente no interior da cidade devido às cheias.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2021 às 21:07)

Dados de hoje
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2021 às 21:46)

Cheia na Zona Ribeirinha de Águeda 






Foto da baixa de Águeda às 17h30 desta terça-feira, dia 9 de fevereiro.
Foto de 
Facebook.com/zefmart


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2021 às 21:47)

Que grande chuvada se abate por aqui, rain rate nos 68 mm/h 

Acumulado a subir para os *37.6 mm *e continua a chover 

11.1ºc actuais, vento com rajadas fortes de Oeste.


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2021 às 21:54)

Até a net e televisão falharam por momentos, chuva muito grossa e fortes rajadas  de vento.

Já acalmou, *38.2 mm* acumulados 

EDIT: volta a carga!


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2021 às 22:01)

Snifa disse:


> EDIT: volta a carga!



Atingidos os *40 mm* agora, continua a chover 

*122,8 mm* mensais, nada mau para 9 dias 

Talvez, e segundo as previsões para os próximos dias, Fevereiro possa passar os 200 mm.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Fev 2021 às 22:01)

Mais um aguaceiro torrencial! 58,9mm


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2021 às 22:10)

Mais uma carga, eco laranja a passar por aqui, *42.4 mm* 

Isep também  já acima dos 40 mm com *41.6 mm*:

https://meteo.ipp.pt/gauges


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2021 às 22:12)

Chove com uma vontade... Este aguaceiro já demora mais de 25 min

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Fev 2021 às 22:24)

Epah vocês estão com um galo...
Por aqui nem trovoada, nem pedras... Apenas aguaceiros fracos.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2021 às 22:29)

Grande chuvada por gondomar 
Rajadas de vento 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2021 às 22:37)

Célua forte a passar em Esposende


----------



## guimeixen (9 Fev 2021 às 22:42)

Volta a chover bastante, 62mm e a subir rapidamente!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2021 às 22:46)

Trovoada bem audível na transmissão do jogo Gil Vicente - Sporting


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2021 às 22:47)

Em Barcelos, a trovoada fez acordar o leão.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Fev 2021 às 22:48)

Finalmente um belo trovão e muita chuva, 64mm!


----------



## N_Fig (9 Fev 2021 às 22:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Trovoada bem audível na transmissão do jogo Gil Vicente - Sporting


Estou a ouvir o relato e não se calam com queixas da chuva, e pedidos de botes...


----------



## Tmsf (9 Fev 2021 às 22:58)

Rajadas fortes agora


----------



## PauloSR (9 Fev 2021 às 23:00)

Trovoada na Póvoa de Lanhoso... Vamos aguardar a sua chegada (espero...)


----------



## slbgdt (9 Fev 2021 às 23:02)

N_Fig disse:


> Estou a ouvir o relato e não se calam com queixas da chuva, e pedidos de botes...



Só uma frente a passar..
Já nem chove em Barcelos.
Umas trovoadas mas nada de especial


----------



## guimeixen (9 Fev 2021 às 23:12)

Já acalmou após vários clarões e trovões e bastante chuva. Mesmo assim a parte mais intensa passou ligeiramente mais para sul.
O acumulado está nos 67,3mm. A ver o radar deverá passar mais um aguaceiro talvez ainda hoje.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2021 às 23:14)

Que animação que aqui vai! E eu a perder tudo, "confinado" no sul do litoral centro... 
Continuando o seguimento à distância, a minha estação de referência soma já uns bem gordos *45,69 mm*


----------



## PauloSR (9 Fev 2021 às 23:23)

Passou ao lado! Tudo calmo...


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2021 às 23:59)

Boa noite.

Olha mas que belo dia animado, muito democrático no litoral e no interior. Muito bom!
Não vi grande animação no dia de hoje, estive bem confinadinho a trabalhar. Bolas!
Levo um *acumulado* de *63,1 mm*. Nada mau!
A EMA de Paços de Ferreira tem de ter algum problema no udómetro, segue com "raquíticos" 42,8 mm. E fica a poucas centenas de metros (300-400 mts em linha reta atrás da bancada onde os jogadores se "esconderam") do estádio do FC Paços de Ferreira. Terei de ver isso um dia desses.
No *acumulado mensal* tenho *186,4 mm*, no *ano hidrológico* (1 out ...) sigo agora com *1139,4 mm*.

*Tactual: 10,1ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Stinger (10 Fev 2021 às 02:09)

Por gondomar a trovoada passou sempre ao lado, houve sim aguaceiros fortes com vento forte

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2021 às 09:42)

Bom dia,

muito mais calmo hoje em termos de precipitação.

Sigo com 12.6ºc , vento fraco e 79%HR,  0.8 mm acumulados.

Mais logo nova frente a chegar 

Há alguma neve no Gerês, em especial nas zonas mais altas, foto de há momentos, tirada daqui de casa no Porto para NNE, com má visibilidade ( muita bruma na atmosfera).


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Fev 2021 às 18:04)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uma manha seca e com o sol a espreitar, começou a chover novamente. 

"Vamos andar de barco"


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2021 às 18:22)

Bom fim de tarde\boa noite.

Ao início da madrugada tivemos alguns aguaceiros moderado, curtos.
A manhã foi marcada pelo sol, radioso.
Já de tarde a capa de nuvens foi aumentando, e já pelas 16h, com céu encoberto, lá começou a chover, de forma fraca, mas constante.
O *acumulado* de *4,7 mm*, corresponde apenas aos aguaceiros da madrugada.
O vento sopra agora fraco.

*Tactual: 10,2ºC
Hr: 85%
*​


Snifa disse:


>


Excelente! A esta distância, com a neblina sempre presente por estes dias de elevada humidade, é muito difícil obter imagens minimamente nítidas. E esta é mesmo muito nítida.
A zona mais alta, Minas dos Carris, deve ter uns bons palmos de neve, mas nesta imagem não se vê, fica para além da neve que se vê.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2021 às 22:57)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Depois de uma manha seca e com o sol a espreitar, começou a chover novamente.
> 
> "Vamos andar de barco"



Últimas 64 horas da reflectividade do radar de Arouca. Termina com as últimas horas da entrada de nova frente quente:


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2021 às 23:02)

Boa noite 
Vai pingando , caindo chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 3,2 mm
13,1 °C 
98% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2021 às 11:24)

Bom dia.

O dia de ontem terminou com um *acumulado* de *12,0 mm*.
A chuva de hoje permitiu um *acumulado* de *7,3 mm* até ao momento.
Vamos tendo períodos de chuva fraca, com céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado de SSO.

Nota para mais um RECORDE na estação: 23º dia com precipitação (acima de 1,0 mm). Com o dia de amanhã serão 24 e ficará por aí...o fim de semana vai ser seco. Ainda bem!

*Tactual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2021 às 18:34)

Boas,
Chove com muita intensidade pelo Porto neste momento!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Fev 2021 às 18:52)

Dilúvio 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2021 às 19:08)

Até "faz fumo" agora 

*12 mm* e a contar


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2021 às 19:14)

Boa noite.

Também aqui vai chovendo bem.
Neste momento o *acumulado* vai em *16,9 mm* e a subir.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2021 às 19:24)

Continua a chover, *16.4 mm* acumulados 

13.5ºc actuais.


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2021 às 20:26)

Chuva 
Acumulados 12,1 mm
Temperatura atual 14,1°C
97% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Fev 2021 às 20:38)

Sigo o dia com 33mm acumulados e continua a contar.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (11 Fev 2021 às 20:51)

Chove sem parar desde as 16 horas.
48.5 mm acumulados (fevereiro vai nos 169.7 mm)


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2021 às 21:29)

Boa noite de novo.

Por cá continuam os períodos de chuva, por vezes moderados a fortes.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado.
O *acumulado* subiu para os *32,7 mm*, perfazendo um *acumulado mensal* de* 231,1 mm* até ao momento.

Está quase quase a acabar esta chuva mais forte, a madrugada será calma.

*Tactual: 13,1ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Gates (11 Fev 2021 às 21:43)

Vci aqui no Porto tava medonha, uma quantidade brutal de agua no piso. O final de tarde deu-nos uma chuvada brutal.


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2021 às 21:52)

Chove com muita intensidade, 24.6 mm e a contar


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2021 às 22:03)

Chuvada torrencial agora


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2021 às 22:21)

Continua a chuva, agora moderada, por vezes mais fraca.
O *acumulado* está nos *38,8 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2021 às 22:22)

*27.8 mm* acumulados, continua a chover mas com menos intensidade.

13.0ºc , vento moderado com rajadas de SW e 96% HR.

Fevereiro segue com *155,6 mm* até ao momento


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2021 às 22:43)

Bom final de dia, mais chuva do que contava.
O* acumulado* vai nos *41,2 mm*.
Ainda chove.

A EMA de Paços de Ferreira vai com 24,7 mm. Não pode estar bem. É muita diferença, quase metade. Alguma teia de aranha nas conchas? Já me aconteceu...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Fev 2021 às 23:18)

Sigo o mês com 156.5mm
T. 13.3°C, humidade relativa 95%, vento de SO/O a 6.1kph

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2021 às 23:28)

Chuva 
23,8 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2021 às 23:45)

25,5 mm acumulados 
13,2°C
98% hrb

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (12 Fev 2021 às 09:09)

Bom dia,

Ontem mais para a noite choveu bem. Braga CIM acumulou *27mm* ontem, o que faz *254,6mm* este mês e ao juntar ao que choveu desde o dia 20 de Janeiro dá cerca de *530mm* em 3 semanas.   A estação Amares Caldelas vai este mês com *312,3mm*. O mês passado teve falha nos dois dias em que choveu mais, mas que à vontade chegou ou até ultrapassou os 100mm nesses dias e por isso juntando os 257,6mm acumulados já daria mais de 350mm e perto de *700mm* estas 3 semanas.  Imagino que em certas zonas montanhosas já devem ter ultrapassado os* 1000mm *


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2021 às 15:13)

Céu parcialmente nublado , por vezes algum sol
Temperatura atual 16,0°C
80% hr 
Acumulados até hoje do mês : 115,4 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Fev 2021 às 18:12)

Boa tarde 
Dia de Céu pouco nublado 
Temperatura máxima de 21°C
Mínima de 9,6°C
Temperatura atual de 15,6°C
74% hr 


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (14 Fev 2021 às 22:19)

20,5 graus
Céu limpo
Um dia como não via há muito


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Fev 2021 às 23:04)

Boa noite,
Vento praticamente todo o dia.
Temperatura de 15°C, humidade relativa de 50%.
Já tinha saudades

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Fev 2021 às 13:48)

Boas,

Por aqui levantou-se vento por volta do meio-dia.

Temperatura amena, sigo com 20.4.ºC.

Vento de SSE 28km/h com rajadas acima dos 50km/h

Céu com algumas nuvens altas


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2021 às 20:34)

Boa noite 
Céu pouco nublado 
Temperatura máxima de 22,2°C
Mínima de 8,0°C
Temperatura atual de 15,7°C
70% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2021 às 07:31)

Bom dia,

como o tempo muda em tão pouco tempo, ontem um dia agradável, temperaturas bem amenas e até já algum calor com máxima de 22.0ºc e uma humidade que desceu aos 33 % durante a tarde.

Hoje, chuva por vezes forte, vento moderado e *6 mm* acumulados, a contar 

12.9ºc actuais.

Chove com muita intensidade neste momento, até faz "fumo" 

Intensidade actual: *55.6 mm/h.*


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2021 às 07:34)

Neste momento grande temporal com chuva muito forte


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2021 às 07:38)

Chove forte e grosso, *10 mm *e a contar


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2021 às 07:46)

Está bonito está, *15 mm* e a subir 

Parece que todo aquele "calor"  invulgar de ontem se está a libertar sob a forma de chuva forte e persistente


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2021 às 07:51)

Campo de futebol  constituição já a ficar  alagado, não para de chover forte, *17.4 mm*.


----------



## joselamego (16 Fev 2021 às 07:55)

Bom dia 
Por gondomar está no início do evento 
0,4 mm
Chuva fraca 
13,3°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2021 às 08:09)

Snifa disse:


> Campo de futebol constituição já a ficar alagado, não para de chover forte, *17.4 mm*.



Assim está o campo, por causa da chuva forte, neste momento chove mais moderado, contudo a frente ainda não passou na sua totalidade, *21.8 mm* acumulados  num curto espaço de tempo:


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2021 às 09:06)

Continua a chover moderadamente e com gotas grossas, *25.4 mm *acumulados 

12.5ºc actuais.

Penso que o IPMA não estava à espera de tal intensidade de chuva para hoje, a prova é a ausência de avisos aqui para o Litoral Norte 

*181.0 mm *este mês ( certamente irá passar dos 200 mm mensais).

*813,8 mm* desde o dia 01/10/2020.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Fev 2021 às 10:01)

Bom dia,
Choveu moderado/fraco. 
De momento parou, já se veem abertas a oeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Fev 2021 às 10:22)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, depois de 3 dias agradáveis, principalmente domingo e ontem, eis que retorna a chuva.
De madrugada o céu foi encobrindo, chovendo agora ao raiar do dia.
Há pouco tivemos chuva forte, sendo agora fraca a moderada.
O *acumulado* vai nos *19,3 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal *está agora nos *262,7 mm*.

*Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2021 às 11:05)

Continua a chover agora fraco, *28 mm* acumulados, de referir que em uma hora ( ou menos), entre as 07:00 e as 08:00 acumulei *21.8 mm.*

Curiosamente é praticamente o mesmo valor da estação do IPMA - Massarelos, com *22.1 mm* nesse mesmo periodo, foi de facto uma chuvada valente, persistente e torrencial:






IPMA lançou avisos até a 15 :00 por chuva forte, um pouco tardios, digo eu..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Fev 2021 às 11:15)

Snifa disse:


> Continua a chover agora fraco, *28 mm* acumulados, de referir que em uma hora ( ou menos), entre as 07:00 e as 08:00 acumulei *21.8 mm.*
> 
> Curiosamente é praticamente o mesmo valor da estação do IPMA - Massarelos, com *22.1 mm* nesse mesmo periodo, foi de facto uma chuvada valente, persistente e torrencial:
> 
> ...


Agora sempre que chove são aviso amarelo...
Há uns anos atrás não era assim.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2021 às 11:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Agora sempre que chove são aviso amarelo...



O IPMA, por vezes, peca por defeito e por excesso, mas hoje justificava-se, contudo a lançar é antes, não  depois 

Sigo com 12.9ºc, 28 mm, vento fraco, o grosso da frente já passou.


----------



## fernandinand (16 Fev 2021 às 12:23)

Snifa disse:


> O IPMA, por vezes, peca por defeito e por excesso, mas hoje justificava-se, contudo a lançar é antes, não  depois .



Antigamente a desculpa era não haver radares...


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2021 às 21:37)

Há "chuviscos" e "chuva fraca" por vezes brutalmente intensos!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Fev 2021 às 23:07)

Fui dar uma olhadela à minha estação de referência: 30,51 mm acumulados hoje, dos quais cerca de 27 mm caíram entre as 7h00 e as 9h00 da manhã,
Fevereiro segue com 213,11 acumulados.


----------



## Santofsky (16 Fev 2021 às 23:16)

StormRic disse:


> Há "chuviscos" e "chuva fraca" por vezes brutalmente intensos!


----------



## StormRic (17 Fev 2021 às 05:03)

A frente que atingiu o Litoral Norte ontem de manhã (com especial intensidade de precipitação entre as 7h e as 10h na região do Porto) tinha uma linha de forte instabilidade a precedê-la. Poderia ser a primeira das duas frentes frias, que logo depois se dissipou e/ou fundiu com a segunda frente.


----------



## bandevelugo (17 Fev 2021 às 12:43)

fernandinand disse:


> Antigamente a desculpa era não haver radares...



Em defesa do IPMA e dos bravos que lá trabalham, há que dizer que é inevitável haver incerteza e falhas nas previsões, mesmo a curtíssimo prazo. Os fenómenos atmosféricos são mesmo assim, em grande medida imprevisíveis, não há volta a dar.

Lembro-me de uma situação inacreditável, há praí uma dúzia de anos, aqui em Lisboa: num sábado de céu limpo (mesmo limpo) em quase todo o país, nasce uma violenta trovoada (uma única) na zona de Loures, que desce para Lisboa e descarrega tudo em Sete Rios, causando inundações brutais e prejuízos avultadíssimos (incluindo numa oficina e um dos maiores stands de Mercedes novos no país!)

Depois de descarregar, desapareceu. E o dia continuou a pasmaceira que tinha sido até aí... na maior parte da cidade de Lisboa nunca deixou de brilhar o sol!


----------



## StormRic (17 Fev 2021 às 15:54)

bandevelugo disse:


> Em defesa do IPMA e dos bravos que lá trabalham, há que dizer que é inevitável haver incerteza e falhas nas previsões, mesmo a curtíssimo prazo. Os fenómenos atmosféricos são mesmo assim, em grande medida imprevisíveis, não há volta a dar.
> 
> Lembro-me de uma situação inacreditável, há praí uma dúzia de anos, aqui em Lisboa: num sábado de céu limpo (mesmo limpo) em quase todo o país, nasce uma violenta trovoada (uma única) na zona de Loures, que desce para Lisboa e descarrega tudo em Sete Rios, causando inundações brutais e prejuízos avultadíssimos (incluindo numa oficina e um dos maiores stands de Mercedes novos no país!)
> 
> Depois de descarregar, desapareceu. E o dia continuou a pasmaceira que tinha sido até aí... na maior parte da cidade de Lisboa nunca deixou de brilhar o sol!



Qual era a previsão emitida para esse dia?
Penso que haja uma regra de certeza, uma probabilidade de acontecerem fenómenos locais ou de muito curta duração que não se enquadram na previsão geral. Acima dessa probabilidade limite haverá a regra de acompanhar a previsão com a frase "possibilidade de..." em relação a esses fenómenos.
No caso de ontem no Porto, não posso crer que não tenham visto essa possibilidade à hora da emissão da previsão descritiva (1h52 do próprio dia) e assim incluído na previsão algo do género "possibilidade de aguaceiros ou períodos de chuva forte". Assim ninguém seria apanhado desprevenido com uma carga de mais de 20 mm em 1 hora porque tinha lido apenas "chuva fraca ou chuvisco, mais intensa e persistente durante a manhã.". Será mais correcto admitir que a escrita desta previsão especial para a zona do Grande Porto não foi a mais feliz, na frase "mais intensa e persistente" cabendo afinal tudo o que possa acontecer, mas não no entendimento do cidadão comum.

Longe de mim estar a "atacar" o IPMA, por cujos profissionais tenho o maior respeito. E também tenho o mesmo respeito pelo cidadão comum a quem se destina, em última análise, o produto final do trabalho do IPMA.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Fev 2021 às 17:44)

Boa chuvada há pouco.


Aspecto do céu a norte antes de passar a linha de precipitação mais forte:


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Fev 2021 às 18:16)

Bom fim de dia.

Tivemos precipitação pela manhã, a tarde tem sido húmida mas sem precipitação.
O céu está muito escuro, aguarda-se o regresso da CHUVA. 
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.
O *acumulado* de ontem foi de *20,4 mm*, o de hoje está nos* 2,2 mm*.

*Tactual: 13,1ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Fev 2021 às 19:17)

Chove a potes por aqui! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (17 Fev 2021 às 20:00)

Boa noite 
Por Covas, dia bastante ventoso com chuva desde as 16 horas.
Temperatura máxima: 13ºC
Precipitação acumulada até ao momento: 23.3 mm.
Acumulado do mês: 263.4 mm.


----------



## bandevelugo (17 Fev 2021 às 22:51)

StormRic disse:


> Qual era a previsão emitida para esse dia?
> Penso que haja uma regra de certeza, uma probabilidade de acontecerem fenómenos locais ou de muito curta duração que não se enquadram na previsão geral. Acima dessa probabilidade limite haverá a regra de acompanhar a previsão com a frase "possibilidade de..." em relação a esses fenómenos.
> No caso de ontem no Porto, não posso crer que não tenham visto essa possibilidade à hora da emissão da previsão descritiva (1h52 do próprio dia) e assim incluído na previsão algo do género "possibilidade de aguaceiros ou períodos de chuva forte". Assim ninguém seria apanhado desprevenido com uma carga de mais de 20 mm em 1 hora porque tinha lido apenas "chuva fraca ou chuvisco, mais intensa e persistente durante a manhã.". Será mais correcto admitir que a escrita desta previsão especial para a zona do Grande Porto não foi a mais feliz, na frase "mais intensa e persistente" cabendo afinal tudo o que possa acontecer, mas não no entendimento do cidadão comum.
> 
> Longe de mim estar a "atacar" o IPMA, por cujos profissionais tenho o maior respeito. E também tenho o mesmo respeito pelo cidadão comum a quem se destina, em última análise, o produto final do trabalho do IPMA.



Essa é uma boa questão. Fui investigar e o dia em causa foi 19 de outubro de 2008, para o qual havia um aviso ESTOFEX mas... de trovoada ao sul do Tejo! Não sei se há arquivo de previsões antigas no IPMA, parece-me que não.

Apesar de já marginal, a estação meteorológica do Aeroporto da Portela ainda registou 27 mm numa hora, pelo que se pode ver a intensidade do fenómeno. Mas a parte mais interessante foi não haver qualquer outra nuvem num raio de dezenas ou centenas de quilómetros, lembro-me perfeitamente de ver isso nas imagens do Sat24.

Quanto ao resto, os meus conhecimentos sobre a matéria são parcos para poder contra-argumentar - se calhar tens razão, mas a sensação que eu tenho é a de que, seguindo essa lógica, só nos dias de morrinha ou de cacimbo garantido é que não se incluiria o aviso "possibilidade de aguaceiros ou períodos de chuva forte", e mesmo assim... 

E depois lá caímos na crítica dos avisos por tudo e por nada e na história do Pedro e do lobo.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Fev 2021 às 23:04)

Boa noite.

Por aqui a noite trouxe vento moderado com rajadas.
E trouxe a chuva. Mas seria chuva? Não! Chuvisco, talvez.
Apesar de estar tudo molhado, as conchas do pluviómetro não se mexeram de novo, excepto há breves minutos, aumentando o *acumulado diário* para _estonteantes_ *3,3 mm*. 
Passou tudo ao lado. Bem, foi mais acima certamente. Boa chuvada no Alto Minho.

*Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2021 às 00:22)

Boas,

A estação netatmo de Castanheira,Paredes de Coura(496 mts) registou ontem mais 54 mm.

Últimos meses por lá

Outubro 2020: 246 mm
Novembro 2020: 251 mm
Dezembro 2020:  507 mm
Janeiro 2021: 315 mm
Fevereiro 2021: 380 mm ( Vai subir muito mais)
Isto é que é acumular


----------



## Santofsky (18 Fev 2021 às 02:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A estação netatmo de Castanheira,Paredes de Coura(496 mts) registou ontem mais 54 mm.
> 
> ...



Seria de facto um bom destino... perdão, mau destino, para aquelas pessoas que se têm vindo a queixar sistematicamente da chuva das últimas semanas, "claramente chuva a mais", porque as plantas estão "todas podres", género de pessoas que já consideram um dia com 2/3 mm de precipitação um dia de "muita chuva"... 
Se com 600/700 mm acumulados desde o início do ano hidrológico o pessoal se tem vindo a queixar sistematicamente, que é claramente "chuva a mais", então basta imaginar essas mesmas pessoas a morar exatamente neste lugar já com uns astronómicos e brutais *1700 mm *de acumulado em pouco mais de 4 meses... Seria o suicídio completo em massa por parte dessa gente...


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 03:16)

bandevelugo disse:


> Fui investigar e o dia em causa foi 19 de outubro de 2008, para o qual havia um aviso ESTOFEX mas... de trovoada ao sul do Tejo! Não sei se há arquivo de previsões antigas no IPMA, parece-me que não.
> 
> Apesar de já marginal, a estação meteorológica do Aeroporto da Portela ainda registou 27 mm numa hora, pelo que se pode ver a intensidade do fenómeno. Mas a parte mais interessante foi não haver qualquer outra nuvem num raio de dezenas ou centenas de quilómetros, lembro-me perfeitamente de ver isso nas imagens do Sat24.



Aconselho-te a veres as mensagens do seguimento dessa data: começa aqui e vê as mensagens uma a uma, é longo mas perceberás que a situação era de certo modo esperada e foi acompanhada. Situação típica de trovoadas de Outubro. Não é exemplo para a situação de anteontem no Porto. E havia avisos do IM. Quantos aos registos que referiste, sem duvidar de ti, precisava de os ver para tirar uma conclusão mais clara. A lógica das previsões é baseada em probabilidades e... sim, dependendo da situação, pode haver uma probabilidade não desprezável de ocorrerem fenómenos mais intensos que devem ser referidos como possíveis, dentro de um quadro geral de menor intensidade com alta probabilidade associada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Fev 2021 às 04:35)

Chove forte 16.3mm acumulados 

vento a rodar para WSW


----------



## Snifa (18 Fev 2021 às 08:09)

Bom dia,

tal como previsto, tivemos chuva  por vezes forte esta madrugada, acumulados *10.6 mm* até ao momento, sendo que ocorreram praticamente todos numa hora, entre as 04 h e as 05 h. 

De momento não chove, céu encoberto 11.6ºc , vento SW 14 Km/h e 93% HR.

O total de Fevereiro subiu para *194,2 mm*


----------



## Stinger (18 Fev 2021 às 08:12)

Acordei a meio da noite com chuva torrencial e que durou no mínimo 20 minutos seguidos e de gotas grossas, as estradas pareciam rios 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Fev 2021 às 10:01)

Santofsky disse:


> Seria de facto um bom destino... perdão, mau destino, para aquelas pessoas que se têm vindo a queixar sistematicamente da chuva das últimas semanas, "claramente chuva a mais", porque as plantas estão "todas podres", género de pessoas que já consideram um dia com 2/3 mm de precipitação um dia de "muita chuva"...
> Se com 600/700 mm acumulados desde o início do ano hidrológico o pessoal se tem vindo a queixar sistematicamente, que é claramente "chuva a mais", então basta imaginar essas mesmas pessoas a morar exatamente neste lugar já com uns astronómicos e brutais *1700 mm *de acumulado em pouco mais de 4 meses... Seria o suicídio completo em massa por parte dessa gente...



As pessoas de forma geral queixam-se não pela quantidade de precipitação em si, mas pela persistência de dias de chuva, e até dias encobertos (sem sol). Aliás, tenho a certeza que as queixas seriam bem menores com 2 dias de 50 mm, do que com 20 dias seguidos a 1mm. Não é o total acumulado que dá a percepção das pessoas em geral se tem sido um Inverno chuvoso ou não. Não têm a noção como nós, que acompanhamos e contabilizamos os acumulados, apenas registam na sua mente há quanto tempo não vêm o sol.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Fev 2021 às 10:46)

Bom dia,

Por aqui também acordei com o barulho da chuva. Neste momento já não chove e à pouco via-se um bocado do céu para oeste. Braga CIM ia com 21,3mm às 10h o que faz 304,9mm  este mês.


----------



## Luis Martins (18 Fev 2021 às 12:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A estação netatmo de Castanheira,Paredes de Coura(496 mts) registou ontem mais 54 mm.
> 
> ...


Na minha terra chove a potes !!! Há dias de Inverno que quase parecem uma especie de lusco-fusco..


----------



## joselamego (18 Fev 2021 às 12:22)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Por Gondomar madrugada de chuva forte 
Acumulados de 18,2 mm
Temperatura atual 14,4°C
84% hr 


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 04:32)

Três dias (77 horas) do radar de Arouca.
Duas frentes frias que estagnaram no vale do Tejo e retrocederam.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Fev 2021 às 10:55)

Bom dia,
Seguimos com vento moderado com rajadas fortes de S/SW, este fds vamos ter mais "um inverno" à antiga. 
Protejam-se.


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2021 às 14:33)

Boa tarde ,
Céu nublado 
Algumas rajadas de vento 
Tempestade a caminho , amanhã vai ser a bombar 
Temperatura atual de 15,0°C
83% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Fev 2021 às 18:19)

Que vendaval que vai por aqui!


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 22:58)

Últimas 24 horas do radar de Arouca:


A frente está a ondular, por isso se aproximou mais antes de tempo, mas esse segmento move-se para NE.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Fev 2021 às 23:55)

Boa noite.

Boa perspectiva para as próximas 24h, não só pelo nosso litoral como um pouco por todo o país. Oxalá a chuva chegue onde ainda é necessária.

Neste momento o rei é o senhor vento.
Sopra moderado com rajadas fortes de Sul - alguma variação entre SSE e SSO.
O céu está muito nublado e pressagia boa chuva.
Não observei precipitação por motivos de trabalho, mas pareceu-me a certas alturas alguma chuva fraca\chuvisco entre a manhã e a tarde. Nada acumulei - a EMA de Paços de Ferreira tem 0,3 mm de momento.
Está uma temperatura convidativa a uma voltinha a pé. Só não o farei apenas porque tenho de estar confinado...

*Tactual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 69%
*​*Votos de bons momentos meteorológicos*


----------



## joselamego (20 Fev 2021 às 00:40)

Boas
Céu muito nublado 
O vento já sopra com rajadas por vezes fortes 
Amanhã dia chuvoso , vamos ver os acumulados a subirem 
Temperatura atual de 14,9°C
80% hr 
Vento de sul 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (20 Fev 2021 às 03:24)

Desde a meia-noite que o vento está muito forte.
Fui ver agora a temperatura lá fora, 13 graus e uns chuviscos.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 04:48)

Gates disse:


> Desde a meia-noite que o vento está muito forte.
> Fui ver agora a temperatura lá fora, 13 graus e uns chuviscos.



Início do aviso laranja de precipitação às 6h (falta pouco mais de 1 hora):












Estamos em aviso laranja para o vento:


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2021 às 08:14)

Bom dia, 

já chove com gotas grossas e acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento S/SSW, até ao momento rajada máxima de *84 Km/h *de SSW.

Neste momento,13.6ºc  vento SSW 39 Km/h ( rajada máxima nos últimos 5 minutos 64 Kmh de SW) HR 84%.

A frente está a começar a entrar 

Quando ocorrer a zona de transição de massas de ar e correspondente  mudança da direção do vento será aí que ( em principio) a precipitação mais forte ocorrerá.


----------



## Between (20 Fev 2021 às 08:31)

Por aqui já vai pingando. Rajadas de vento fortíssimas!


----------



## Cadito (20 Fev 2021 às 08:38)

Noite mal dormida com vento forte e rajadas muito fortes (quartos virados a SE). As duas cadeiras de metal (pesadas) que tenho na varanda deslizaram do meio para um extremo! 

Para já chove fraco e o vento diminuiu de intensidade. 

Bom fim de semana e evento para todos!


----------



## joselamego (20 Fev 2021 às 11:26)

Bom dia
Chuva moderada a forte 
Rajadas fortes de vento durante a madrugada 
Acumulados de 6,7 mm
13,5°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2021 às 12:01)

Boas,

Para já a chuva ainda não passou de moderada, o vento acalmou bastante.

*8.4 mm* acumulados, 12.9ºc actuais.

Fevereiro já ultrapassa os 200 mm com *202,6 mm *até ao momento 

Chove agora um pouco mais intenso

A frente tem um movimento lento para Leste e ao mesmo tempo SSW para NNE.


----------



## rfilipeg (20 Fev 2021 às 12:16)

Expliquem me lá uma coisa, então o pico do vento não seria agora por volta do meio dia?


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2021 às 12:17)

Boa tarde ao Litoral Norte,

A minha estação de referência no Porto regista 8,1 mm. Há uma estação nova junto ao Castelo do Queijo que regista 10,9 mm.
A estação de referência já leva* 238,03 mm* em fevereiro


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2021 às 12:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa tarde ao Litoral Norte,
> 
> A minha estação de referência no Porto regista 8,1 mm. Há uma estação nova junto ao Castelo do Queijo que regista 10,9 mm.
> A estação de referência já leva* 238,03 mm* em fevereiro



Hoje já registou 86.4km/h de rajada máxima, portanto estará bem exposta aos elementos:

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTO133


----------



## joselamego (20 Fev 2021 às 12:29)

Muita chuva do céu 
19,2 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Fev 2021 às 12:40)

Boa tarde a todos.
Desde as 6 da manhã no corte de árvores aqui na minha zona. A motosserra parou a pouco, várias ocorrências no distrito de Viana do Castelo.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (20 Fev 2021 às 13:33)

StormRic disse:


> Aconselho-te a veres as mensagens do seguimento dessa data: começa aqui e vê as mensagens uma a uma, é longo mas perceberás que a situação era de certo modo esperada e foi acompanhada. Situação típica de trovoadas de Outubro. Não é exemplo para a situação de anteontem no Porto. E havia avisos do IM. Quantos aos registos que referiste, sem duvidar de ti, precisava de os ver para tirar uma conclusão mais clara. A lógica das previsões é baseada em probabilidades e... sim, dependendo da situação, pode haver uma probabilidade não desprezável de ocorrerem fenómenos mais intensos que devem ser referidos como possíveis, dentro de um quadro geral de menor intensidade com alta probabilidade associada.



Muito obrigado pela nota! Cada vez mais convirjo para o teu ponto...

A referência que apanhei dos 27mm foi no estudo para os novos túneis interceptores de cheias que vão ser feitos em Lisboa, que é uma coisa digna de se ver (link) e útil para dias como os de hoje...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Fev 2021 às 13:35)

Boa tarde!!
Um absurdo é a palavra mais correta para caracterizar o dia de hoje 
Depois de uma noite muito ventosa chove desde as 8 horas de forma constante.
Mais 8 a 10 horas de chuva constante nos esperam.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tmsf (20 Fev 2021 às 14:02)

Madrugada com muito vento e rajadas fortes, estando o meu quarto virado para Sul , escusado será dizer que as minhas janelas tiveram festa a noite toda 
Vento acalmou bastante agora
Por volta das 11h começou a chover bastante e continua, apesar de uma pequena acalmia temporária de momento


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2021 às 15:02)

Snifa disse:


> Hoje já registou 86.4km/h de rajada máxima, portanto estará bem exposta aos elementos:
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTO133


Quando regressar tenho de ir "à caça" a ver se a encontro  Parece ser num casarão na Rua de Pero da Covilhã. Possivelmente não se verá da rua.


----------



## joselamego (20 Fev 2021 às 15:58)

Muita chuva a cair 
35,3 mm acumulados 
Temperatura atual de 12,7°C
96% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (20 Fev 2021 às 16:32)

Aguaceiros ininterruptos desde antes de almoço.
Vento forte. 12 graus.
Arrisquei sair para reciclar umas cenas e o cenário junto à escola da minha filha estava assim.


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Fev 2021 às 17:42)

Boa tarde .

Muito vento ontem e até às 13.00 hoje. 

Continua a chover bem , chove sem parar desde a madrugada .

Precipitação quase nos 40 mm .


----------



## guimeixen (20 Fev 2021 às 17:57)

Boa tarde,

Já chove desde cerca das 7h30 sem parar. Braga CIM às 17h ia com 35,6mm


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2021 às 17:59)

Boas,

a frente está completamente estacionária, ainda não parou de chover desde há muitas horas, sigo com *30 mm *acumulados 

Está mais fresco com 11.1ºc, vento praticamente nulo e 95% HR.

O acumulado de Fevereiro continua a subir, está agora nos *224,2 mm *

Pelo radar a chuva não deve parar tão cedo


----------



## guimeixen (20 Fev 2021 às 18:11)

Chove bastante agora, Braga CIM com 40,8mm às 18h.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Fev 2021 às 19:22)

A chuva continua por espinho. Que continue esta chuva abençoada 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tmsf (20 Fev 2021 às 19:50)

E lá vai ela caindo sem parar... A Ribeira aqui atrás de minha casa já galgou as margens e já inundou os campos


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Fev 2021 às 19:55)

Boa noite.

Pois, está a chover.
Tem chovido continuamente por muitas horas, sendo que ao final da manhã\início da tarde a intensidade foi maior.
Agora está fraca a moderada.
O *acumulado diário* está quase quase nos 50: *49,5 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* subiu assim para os *330,1 mm*.

O vento soprou forte, com rajadas muito fortes durante a madrugada\amanhecer. Vento médio máximo de *49,7 km\h* e rajada máxima de *63,4 mm*.
Neste momento sopra fraco de SO.

Tem sido um bom dia de chuva, só não é excelente porque abaixo do eixo Setúbal-Évora choveu pouco ou nada. E a zona que ainda precisa de encher as barragens, na zona do rio Sado, aguarda a preciosa chuva.

*Tactual: 9,7ºC
Hr: 93%

*​


Tmsf disse:


> E lá vai ela caindo sem parar... A Ribeira aqui atrás de minha casa já galgou as margens e já inundou os campos


Qual é a ribeira?

Aqui na zona o rio Eiriz só vai por fora em zonas de antigos lameiros, embora leve muita água.
Para causar problemas cá no planalto, só com acumulados acimas dos 100 litros\m2, e mesmo bastante limitados no geral.



rfilipeg disse:


> Expliquem me lá uma coisa, então o pico do vento não seria agora por volta do meio dia?


Pois, mas o vento acalmou bem antes das 10h da manhã. Também pensei que perto das 12h o vento aumentasse de intensidade mas foi o contrário, acalmia.


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2021 às 20:17)

Chove bem, *38 mm* e a contar 

Temperatura em queda, 10.3ºc actuais.

Incrível como a frente não sai praticamente da mesma posição ao longo de várias horas.


----------



## Tmsf (20 Fev 2021 às 20:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Qual é a ribeira?
> 
> Aqui na zona o rio Eiriz só vai por fora em zonas de antigos lameiros, embora leve muita água.
> Para causar problemas cá no planalto, só com acumulados acimas dos 100 litros\m2, e mesmo bastante limitados no geral


Ribeira da Feteira. Divide o concelho de Paços de Ferreira à freguesia de Lordelo (Paredes)... Junto à A42. Sou de Frazão


----------



## guimeixen (20 Fev 2021 às 20:32)

Continua a cair certinho, 53,4mm  às 20h.


----------



## ampa62 (20 Fev 2021 às 20:39)

Boa noite.
Dia agreste por aqui.
51.5 mm acumulados e 296nmm no mês. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Fev 2021 às 20:50)

E a chuva continua...
51.0mm e a acumular.
Fevereiro com 268.2mm

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Fev 2021 às 20:54)

A cair certinha 
55,8 mm acumulados 
11,2°C 
96% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Fev 2021 às 20:58)

Se o pessoal tivesse problemas graves de infiltrações nos prédios não dizia concerteza que chuva abençoada...

Vão 13 horas consecutivas a chover não vejo qualquer benefício estas chuva só dão prejuízos...
Agricultura
Infraestruturas
Estradas
Acidentes

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2021 às 21:02)

*40 mm* atingidos agora, continua a chover 

10.3ºc, vento fraco.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2021 às 21:21)

Boas,
Acumulado também a subir na estação de referência: 44,7 mm agora


----------



## guimeixen (20 Fev 2021 às 22:16)

E continua a cair, 60,2mm às 22h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Fev 2021 às 22:51)

Boa noite,

temperatura tem vindo a descer, atuais *8.7.ºC *
O vento na última madrugada foi forte, rajada máxima de *122km/h* SUL.

Nas últimas horas o vento anda a rodar de Sul - Leste - Oeste - Leste 

Acumulados *48.8mm*


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2021 às 23:12)

*45.8mm*, a chuva não para, agora cai com um rain rate de 10.6 mm/h.

9.6ºc atuais, vento fraco.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2021 às 23:16)

Não dá tréguas... 52,81 mm agora.
10 ºC e 94% de HR,


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2021 às 23:57)

Carrega bem agora, chove com intensidade, 48.6 mm acumulados.

8.7°c actuais ( mínima do dia)


----------



## joselamego (21 Fev 2021 às 00:02)

65,1 mm acumulados antes meia noite 
10,8°C
96% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Fev 2021 às 00:19)

Impressionante como chove sem parar há várias horas. A estação do IPMA de Braga andou muito perto dos 70 mm ontem. 


Se este mês não chega aos 400 mm andará lá perto.


----------



## joselamego (21 Fev 2021 às 01:37)

Continua a chuva , fraca a moderada 
Acumulados de 2,5 mm
9,3°C
96% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cadito (21 Fev 2021 às 08:48)

Está feito! 
Estamos todos? Ainda bem. 

Foram aproximadamente 24h de chuva contínua e teremos agora 3 dias de acalmia e sol que também é preciso.

Para já o dia segue sem chuva e vento, mas muito nublado. Faz mais frio.

(As aves também já recomeçaram a cantar. Sabiam que os "tins tins" dos machos na época de nidificação que se avizinha chegam a crescer até 300 vezes?) 

Continuação de um bom domingo e fiquem todos bem!


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2021 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

*7.6 mm* acumulados durante  madrugada.

Está mais frio hoje com 7.1ºc atuais ( mínima 6.5ºc ) Vento NNE 9 Km/h e 91% HR.

Fevereiro segue com *250,6 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Fev 2021 às 09:11)

Finalmente parou de chover há neve nos topos das montanhas pouca mas há!
Esta fresco!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Fev 2021 às 09:20)

Bom dia 
Depois de 24 h sempre em 
Já não chove e o céu está muito nublado 
Temperatura de 9,3°C
95% hr 
Acumulados de madrugada 6,6 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (21 Fev 2021 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

Ontem a chuva começou por volta das 7h e hoje acabou por volta das 7h, cerca de 24h  sem parar.
A estação de Braga acumulou 69,1mm e hoje vai com 17,5mm o que dá 86,6mm em 24h.
O mês vai com 393,7mm  e com o que ainda está previsto para a próxima semana certamente vai passar os 400mm.
Desde o dia 20 de janeiro até ontem, 20 de fevereiro, ou seja num mês, caíram 652mm.


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2021 às 09:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> há neve nos topos das montanhas pouca mas há!



Eu diria que o Gerês até está bem composto, apesar de não estár sol neste momento a visibilidade não é das piores.

Foto de há minutos tirada aqui de casa no Porto, vista para NNE a mais de 80 Km em linha recta, vários picos acima dos 1000 m bem visíveis, Borragueiro, Roca Negra, etc..







Já para a Serra Amarela ( lado esquerdo da foto) a visibilidade é bem pior, muita bruma, pouca luz etc.. mas dá para ter uma ideia da cobertura de neve.

Foto também tirada daqui de casa no Porto há minutos, em baixo, do lado esquerdo, vê-se o Santuário do Sameiro em Braga:






Só espero não ser multado, é que embora  as fotos tenham sido tiradas daqui de casa no Porto/ Marquês o zoom atravessou Concelhos...


----------



## ampa62 (21 Fev 2021 às 10:35)

BOm dia, 

Hoje um dia mais fresco e calmo. 

De momento com 8,0ºC e 9.4 mm acumulados.

O registo mensal já ronda os 362 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Fev 2021 às 11:54)

Bom dia.

Oh @Snifa a pide anda aí e vais levar com as autoridades competentes () em cima.
Muito boas fotos num dia como o de hoje. Fenomenal a resolução!

Então...ontem terminei o dia com um *acumulado* de* 60,9 mm*. Nada mau!
Hoje, fruto da chuva  que foi caindo na madrugada, tenho um acumulado de 12,2 mm.
O *acumulado mensal* está nos* 353,7 mm*.
Já o *acumulado do ano hidrológico* (1 out-) segue em *1306,8 mm*.

O céu apresenta algumas abertas, o sol vai aparecendo, dia bem mais luminoso hoje.
O vento sopra fraco de O.

*Tactual: 10,2ºC
Hr: 81%*​


Tmsf disse:


> Ribeira da Feteira. Divide o concelho de Paços de Ferreira à freguesia de Lordelo (Paredes)... Junto à A42. Sou de Frazão


Esse ribeiro\ribeira, ao que sei, nasce algures na freguesia da Seroa. Ainda hei-de procurar saber onde.
Já vi essa linha de água com muita muita água há uns anos. É também o último curso de água em território do concelho a despejar água no rio Ferreira.


*VOTOS A TODOS DE UM EXCELENTE DOMINGO!*


----------



## Between (21 Fev 2021 às 12:09)

Manhã fresquinha por aqui! O Marão tem neve acima dos 1000m, pouca, mas tem.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Fev 2021 às 12:13)

Snifa disse:


> Eu diria que o Gerês até está bem composto, apesar de não estár sol neste momento a visibilidade não é das piores.
> 
> Foto de há minutos tirada aqui de casa no Porto, vista para NNE a mais de 80 Km em linha recta, vários picos acima dos 1000 m bem visíveis, Borragueiro, Roca Negra, etc..
> 
> ...


 Belíssimas, como sempre, Nuno!  
A "minha" estação já vai com mais 12,19 mm acumulados hoje, *268,2 mm* em fevereiro e *471,84 mm* desde o início do ano 
Um começo de ano bem molhado na Invicta.


----------



## Tmsf (21 Fev 2021 às 12:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esse ribeiro\ribeira, ao que sei, nasce algures na freguesia da Seroa. Ainda hei-de procurar saber onde.
> Já vi essa linha de água com muita muita água há uns anos. É também o último curso de água em território do concelho a despejar água no rio Ferreira.


É um mistério que um dia destes vou resolver... Penso que virá de uma zona arborizada junto à saída da A42 de Seroa/Lordelo. O que é certo é que é uma pequena Ribeira mas há uns anos atrás (10, por aí), tivemos cá umas cheias que destruíram por completo duas habitações e levaram os pertences arrastados pela corrente tal foi o caudal da ribeira nesses dias ... Hoje em dia já é mais raro ela passar as margens, lembro-me em 2019 em Outubro penso eu, ter galgado também as margens .


----------



## João Pedro (21 Fev 2021 às 13:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Oh @Snifa a pide anda aí e vais levar com as autoridades competentes () em cima.
> Muito boas fotos num dia como o de hoje. Fenomenal a resolução!
> ...





Tmsf disse:


> É um mistério que um dia destes vou resolver... Penso que virá de uma zona arborizada junto à saída da A42 de Seroa/Lordelo. O que é certo é que é uma pequena Ribeira mas há uns anos atrás (10, por aí), tivemos cá umas cheias que destruíram por completo duas habitações e levaram os pertences arrastados pela corrente tal foi o caudal da ribeira nesses dias ... Hoje em dia já é mais raro ela passar as margens, lembro-me em 2019 em Outubro penso eu, ter galgado também as margens .



Vejam lá se uma consulta à Planta de Condicionantes do PDM ajuda a descobrir esse mistério 





https://websig.cm-pacosdeferreira.pt/


----------



## guimeixen (21 Fev 2021 às 14:01)

Aguaceiro torrencial, temperatura a descer rapidamente e acumulado a subir rapidamente!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Fev 2021 às 15:03)

Finalmente algum sol.



Snifa disse:


> Eu diria que o Gerês até está bem composto, apesar de não estár sol neste momento a visibilidade não é das piores.
> 
> Foto de há minutos tirada aqui de casa no Porto, vista para NNE a mais de 80 Km em linha recta, vários picos acima dos 1000 m bem visíveis, Borragueiro, Roca Negra, etc..
> 
> ...



Isso foi com quê? 600mm?


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2021 às 17:32)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Finalmente algum sol.
> 
> 
> 
> Isso foi com quê? 600mm?



Canon EOS 90 D + Sigma EF- 150-600 mm, os 600 mm equivalem a 960 mm no sensor APS-C da 90 D, (600 x 1.6 = 960  ) o tamanho da imagem na 90d  também é muito grande com 32.5 megapixeis de resolução, pelo que qualquer crop que se faça para reenquadrar a cena ainda vai produzir uma imagem bastante grande e de qualidade  pois a máquina conta também com o excelente (  e mais recente)  processador da Canon  Digic 8.


----------



## bandevelugo (21 Fev 2021 às 18:51)

Snifa disse:


> Eu diria que o Gerês até está bem composto, apesar de não estár sol neste momento a visibilidade não é das piores.
> 
> Foto de há minutos tirada aqui de casa no Porto, vista para NNE a mais de 80 Km em linha recta, vários picos acima dos 1000 m bem visíveis, Borragueiro, Roca Negra, etc..
> 
> ...



As fotos estão, como sempre, espetaculares, dava só nota que na de baixo à esquerda é a serra Amarela e não a serra da Peneda, vê-se bem as antenas e o vigia florestal lá no topo.


----------



## GabKoost (21 Fev 2021 às 23:01)

Snifa disse:


> (...)
> 
> Já para a Serra da Peneda ( lado esquerdo da foto) a visibilidade é bem pior, muita bruma, pouca luz etc.. mas dá para ter uma ideia da cobertura de neve.
> 
> ...



Fotos fenomenais. Estou a ponderar comprar uma  Sony DSC-RX10M4 porque não percebo nada de fotografia e precisaria de algo que me simplifique ao máximo e não necessite de objectiva suplementar. Estive a ver a Coolpix P1000 por causa do absurdo do zoom que tem mas já me disseram para esquecer pois a nível de qualidade das fotos é uma vergonha.

Dito isso, apenas um reparo quanto a esta Serra ao fundo. Não é a Peneda. A Peneda é impossível ver pois fica por trás dos maciços montanhosos do Gerês e da Serra Amarela que é a que temos aqui em primeiro plano.

Se pudéssemos espreitar para baixo, no sopé da mesma, teríamos a barragem de Vilarinho das Furnas e a sua albufeira.


----------



## GabKoost (21 Fev 2021 às 23:08)

Caríssimos,

Com tanta água e tanta saturação dos solos, resolvi dar uma caminhada higiénica a pé aqui à volta e ver como andam os ribeiros. Fiz um pequeno vídeo onde dá bem para ver a quantidade impressionante de água que por aqui anda nos solos.

Este Minho é como uma esponja. Brota água por todo o lado. Chamo a atenção para o minuto 1:15 onde até encontrei jorros de água vinda do subsolo que nunca antes vi ali apesar de este ser o meu trilho local e passar por ele dezenas de vezes ao ano.


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2021 às 23:24)

bandevelugo disse:


> na de baixo à esquerda é a serra Amarela





GabKoost disse:


> Não é a Peneda. A Peneda é impossível ver pois fica por trás dos maciços montanhosos do Gerês e da Serra Amarela que é a que temos aqui em primeiro plano.



Obrigado pela correção, de facto trata-se da Serra Amarela e não Peneda como por lapso indiquei.


----------



## boneli (21 Fev 2021 às 23:30)

GabKoost disse:


> Caríssimos,
> 
> Com tanta água e tanta saturação dos solos, resolvi dar uma caminhada higiénica a pé aqui à volta e ver como andam os ribeiros. Fiz um pequeno vídeo onde dá bem para ver a quantidade impressionante de água que por aqui anda nos solos.
> 
> Este Minho é como uma esponja. Brota água por todo o lado. Chamo a atenção para o minuto 1:15 onde até encontrei jorros de água vinda do subsolo que nunca antes vi ali apesar de este ser o meu trilho local e passar por ele dezenas de vezes ao ano.



Mal termine o confinamento vou fazer esse trilho. Tenho uma empresa de turismo de natureza e tive que adiar tanto o PR como o GR. Vale a pena. Bom filme.


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2021 às 23:39)

GabKoost disse:


> Estou a ponderar comprar uma Sony DSC-RX10M4 porque não percebo nada de fotografia e precisaria de algo que me simplifique ao máximo e não necessite de objectiva suplementar. Estive a ver a Coolpix P1000 por causa do absurdo do zoom que tem mas já me disseram para esquecer pois a nível de qualidade das fotos é uma vergonha.



Essa Sony DSC-RX10M4, parece-me uma excelente opção, embora já algo cara, mas tem uma objectiva equilibrada para o tamanho do sensor  e que se pode usar bem, 24-600mm, abertura também boa F2.4-4 ( bem mais luminosa que a  Nikon P1000) e lentes estabilizadas. A Nikon P1000 é simplesmente dinheiro mal gasto, uma câmera de 1000 euros, com um sensor tão pequeno, praticamente de telemóvel, um zoom absurdo de 3000 mm, sem grande aplicação prática não pode ter boa qualidade de imagem, a unica coisa que faz um pouco melhor é o video, mas para fotos de qualidade é fraca. Já experimentei uma e sinceramente não gostei nada, mesmo a iso 100 tem ruído. Como já li algures: é zoom demais e sensor de menos.. 

A Sony DSC-RX10M4  tem excelentes reviews e outra tecnologia bem mais equilibrada, embora seja mais cara que a P1000  é muito mais máquina em todos os aspectos, incluindo no video.

O Vasco Estrelado fez uma boa review da P 1000 e não parece lá muito convencido


----------



## GabKoost (21 Fev 2021 às 23:50)

boneli disse:


> Mal termine o confinamento vou fazer esse trilho. Tenho uma empresa de turismo de natureza e tive que adiar tanto o PR como o GR. Vale a pena. Bom filme.



Então deixe-me que lhe diga uma coisa: Prepare-se para uma aventura.

As partes mais belas da GR são precisamente as que entram tanto pelo rio Febras como pelo rio Torto. Cercam a citânia de Briteiros por ambos os lados. O potencial destes dois segmentos é gigantesco pois o trabalho feito para o encaminhamento das águas desde as nascentes até cá abaixo é digno de um trabalho de arqueologia moderna (no sentido que foi uma civilização que vimos desaparecer à frente dos nossos olhos).

Mesmo em termos de aproveitamento para banhos no verão, estes dois afluentes do ave não devem nada ao Gerês. Quem não souber não acredita que está entre duas cidades como Braga e Guimarães.

CONTUDO.... e porque há sempre um MAS...

Os trilhos estão bem assinalados. Tanto o PR como a GR. Mas desde que fizeram as rotas que NINGUÉM deve ter tratado dos mesmos. As zonas dos ribeiros estão dizimadas por silvas e acácias. A beleza prodigiosa do local há umas décadas atrás pode ser recuperada mas o trabalho monumental no controlo da vegetação deixa-me na dúvida de que Braga ou Guimarães estejam virados para aí...

Pior de tudo, algumas zonas estão com passagem impedida devido a dezenas de acácias que caíram no trilho. Para fazer 1km levei HORA E MEIA tal a dificuldade de passar por árvores caídas e silvas. Se fosse no verão seria mais fácil pois com o caudal muito reduzido até deve dar para passar de um lado para o outro dos rios sem problema. Mas no estado em que estão as coisas, levadas estão debaixo de água e a maior parte das pontes em madeira feitas aquando os trilhos ou estão em perigo de ruir ou já foram.

Não recomendo a ninguém que faça este trilho nesta altura ou em qualquer momento em que o caudal seja considerável pois irá ver-se impossibilitado de passar os ribeiros pelas pontes e pela vegetação. Como sou de cá ja conheço as manhas mas mesmo assim cheguei a pensar que iria ter de voltar para trás e ter de fazer mais 10km quando já tinha quase 20 nas pernas e a noite estava a cair.

É lamentável que uma área destas esteja neste estado. Devem existir para cima de 30 moinhos em ambos os rios. Tanto potencial desperdiçado. Não sei para que é que as entidades camarárias servem. Com 5 milhões de Euros a dividir por duas autarquias punham esta área toda  com lagoas de cima abaixo e ao plantar vegetação nativa criavam um trilho capaz de atrair milhares de pessoas.

Enfim... Da forma que está, apenas para os locais e pouco mais. Dá para apreciar em épocas de torrente!


----------



## StormRic (22 Fev 2021 às 05:01)

Evento Karim, completo.

Nas últimas horas já voltou a circulação de WSW.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Fev 2021 às 19:56)

Boa noite.

Dia calmo por aqui, bastante luminoso, alguma nebulosidade, mais de manhã.
De momento o céu está a tender a limpo, com alguma neblina, o vento fraco.
A noite foi bem fria.

*Tmín: 0,7ºC
Tmáx: 14,4ºC

Tactual: 7,7ºC
Hr: 79%
*​


Tmsf disse:


> É um mistério que um dia destes vou resolver... Penso que virá de uma zona arborizada junto à saída da A42 de Seroa/Lordelo. O que é certo é que é uma pequena Ribeira mas há uns anos atrás (10, por aí), tivemos cá umas cheias que destruíram por completo duas habitações e levaram os pertences arrastados pela corrente tal foi o caudal da ribeira nesses dias ... Hoje em dia já é mais raro ela passar as margens, lembro-me em 2019 em Outubro penso eu, ter galgado também as margens .


Essa ribeira tem 3 braços, o mais longo tem o seu início na zona da Seroa, acima da urbanização de São Domingos, já próximo da fábrica da IKEA\Swedwood.



João Pedro disse:


> Vejam lá se uma consulta à Planta de Condicionantes do PDM ajuda a descobrir esse mistério
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dá sempre jeito para saber onde se encontram as linhas de água.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2021 às 22:33)

Boa noite.

Por cá tivemos um dia nublado, nuvens médias-altas. O sol foi entrando mas não esteve particularmente exuberante. De noite igual. 
Nota para o vento que hoje esteve sempre presente, a Tmín deu-se logo às 00.06h.
A tarde esteve temperada, agradável.
Venha de lá essa *chuva* que TANTA FALTA FAZ!

*Tmín: 5,0ºC
Tmáx: 17,5ºC

Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 56%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Fev 2021 às 13:28)

Boas 

Vento aumentou consideravelmente, sopra 38km/h de Sul / SSE 

Rajadas entre 60-70km/h 

17°C máxima do dia


----------



## jfo (24 Fev 2021 às 17:11)

Por aqui mais um dia de primavera, as máximas não vão além dos 16 graus, mas as minímas também não chegam ir abaixo dos 10.


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2021 às 20:43)

Boa noite 
Dia com duas caras :
Manhã - céu limpo e sol
Tarde - céu marcado com nuvens médias e altas 
Temperatura máxima de 18,9°C
Temperatura mínima de 8,0°C
Temperatura atual de 14,3°C
79% hr


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (24 Fev 2021 às 22:02)

Já chove

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Fev 2021 às 23:14)

Boa noite.

Por cá já chove.
Para já é fraca, momentaneamente moderada.
Ainda contabilizo apenas *2,2 mm* de *acumulado*.
O vento está calmo.
Temos assim uma frente a passar ao longo da costa, de norte para sul, e outra que se activou ao passar na zona de Coimbra, também de sul para norte, a afectar as zonas do litoral.
Coloquem em animação nesta página as últimas 3 horas (radar dinâmico): http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp

*Tmín: 3,6ºC
Tmáx: 17,0ºC

Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 80%*​


----------



## Gates (25 Fev 2021 às 00:29)

Aqui começou há uma hora atrás.
Cai fraca mas persistente.
Temperatura amena, 13 graus...


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2021 às 00:34)

Boas 
Já chove 
Acumulados de 1,0 mm
12,8°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2021 às 07:46)

Chuva 
Acumulados de 7,0 mm
Temperatura de 11,1°C
96% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2021 às 08:57)

Bom dia, 

chuva também por aqui, *7.4 mm* até ao momento, o que faz aumentar o acumulado mensal para os *259.0 mm* 

10.2ºc actuais, vento fraco e 95% HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Fev 2021 às 19:06)

Boa noite.

Ontem terminei o dia com *4,6 mm de acumulado*.
Hoje a chuva da madrugada trouxe um *acumulado de 9,0 mm.*
Pela tarde o céu tem-se apresentado muito nublado, o sol não entrou.
O vento sopra fraco de NNE.

*Tactual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 84%*​


----------



## guimeixen (25 Fev 2021 às 19:23)

Boa noite,

Ontem ainda choveu à noite e o acumulado da estação de Braga foi de 3,2mm. Hoje ficou nos 10,5mm. O mês vai e deverá ficar nos 413mm


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2021 às 21:33)

Dia nublado , alguma chuva de madrugada e manhã 
Acumulados de 8,2 mm
12,2°C
88% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2021 às 18:21)

Boa tarde 
Nuvens médias e altas 
Temperatura máxima de 20,1°C
Mínima de 9,8°C
Temperatura atual de 17,5°C
65% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2021 às 19:29)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 21,0°C
Temperatura atual de 16,5°C
75% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Fev 2021 às 18:47)

Rico dia de sol!!!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2021 às 23:35)

Dia de sol
Máxima de 19,8°C
Mínima de 11,8°C
Temperatura atual de 12,1°C
77% hr 
Vento de Sudeste 

Acumulados total do mês de fevereiro :

217,5 mm 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Costa (1 Mar 2021 às 10:37)

Bom dia! Dados da última semana de fevereiro em Famalicão:

*28 Fev*
22.1ºC / 7.9ºC

*27 Fev*
23.4ºC / 8.0ºC

*26 Fev*
22.5ºC / 8.2ºC

*25 Fev*
13.9ºC / 10.0ºC

*24 Fev*
19.5ºC / 7.4ºC

*23 Fev*
20.0ºC / 9.5ºC

*22 Nov*
16.4ºC / 2.8ºC



Spoiler: Legenda



< 0ºC - 5.0ºC
5.1ºC - 10.0ºC
10.1ºC - 15.0ºC
15.1ºC - 20.0ºC
20.1ºC - 25.0ºC
25.1ºC - 30.0ºC
30.1ºC - 35.5ºC
35.5ºC - 40.0ºC
40.1ºC - 45.0ºC


----------

